# 120 Watt Tri-Band LED Grow Light



## stevetosh (Jan 25, 2010)

Can I ask what is everyones opinion on LED lights, I am about to set up a new room, and I am looking at my options in the past I have used 5 x 600 HPS with lots of fans to cool everything down, now I am thinking perhaps 2 x 120 LED = 2 x 600w HPS, good for 10/12 plants what do you all think?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 25, 2010)

stevetosh said:
			
		

> Can I ask what is everyones opinion on LED lights, I am about to set up a new room, and I am looking at my options in the past I have used 5 x 600 HPS with lots of fans to cool everything down, now I am thinking perhaps 2 x 120 LED = 2 x 600w HPS, good for 10/12 plants what do you all think?



There is NO way (regardless of the sales hype) that a 120W LED can take the place of a 600W HPS.

Do a search on LEDs.  There are many here that have started with LEDs, but you will see few if any crops brought to harvest with LEDs.


----------



## stevetosh (Jan 25, 2010)

so is everyone agreed that at present LEDs just don't cut it , stick with 2 x 600 watt HPS and suck out excess heat!


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 25, 2010)

*i would..... but thats me...
LH*


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 28, 2010)

There just not there yet. Maybe someday, imagine the possibilites, if and when. Till then heat ain't no big deal. They got heat exchangers now for summer and winter, don't really need to worry about it. I ran 6k watts no AC. 2, 424cfm fans bringing in air.


----------



## remington969 (Jan 30, 2010)

Some of the LED's like the UFO and the Supernova seem to work. I use 16 bars of PlantPro5 LED bars and they work really, really well for the veg cycle and as a little extra for the flowering. They are also great because there is way less power useage and almost NO heat! LED's are expensive but definatley worth it if heat, power and space are issues.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 30, 2010)

Until I see a 2ft cola that weighs in around 2-3oz from LED grow, it's 1k HPS.


----------

